# Unexpected high high high (!) risk pregnancy and so worried



## CooKie Tea

I got pregnant unexpectedly, a little sooner than I wanted. My life was not ready for it, neither was my health. I was very strict about birth control and had learned as much as I could about natural family planning. Before even having intercourse, I monitored my basal temperature and ovulation, I counted the days in the calendar, used fertility tests to assure I am on time, measured my temperature.
It was perfect, my cycle was very steady and on time. I also have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis* and a Pituitary Tumor, which makes me less fertile.
On top of that, I just had a LEEP done Nov. 1st because I was CIN, severe cervical dysplasia, which means there is a lot of abnormal cells that can lead to cancer.
A LEEP also decreases fertility.
The first few times after the LEEP healed, I must have gotten pregnant.*
I am puzzled as to how, I was nowhere near being fertile and I don't even have any cervical mucus anymore since the surgery (which I am very sad about)
I even had my period the month after (heavier) and a pregnancy test taken during came back negative.
I know the thread that my conditions can pose to my pregnancy and I am very worried.
And I just recently saw a doctor for the first time in my almost 8 week pregnancy because I did not have insurance before. (Now MediCal)
My financial situation is simply horrible right now. I just moved out of state to be with my fiance and I was living off of savings hoping to find a job soon.
Since he is still educating himself I was supposed to be the breadwinner to assure we will both be working great jobs in the future. I was also hoping to further my career a bit more, which is what I would need to be working in Germany.
Yes, we were planning to move to Germany, to be with my family in about a year.
It saddens me that they won't even be able to take part in my pregnancy. They feel very bad about it.
And it is very bad for us that I can not work a job....I still hope to find something from at home maybe.

So you see, it happened to me in the worst time...I wanted children, but I wanted to be ready and now feel helpless and confused. I am afraid of my hormonal issues causing a miscarriage or cervical incompetence due to the LEEP, I am worried about not being able to support the growing family, going through all this in a foreign country...
My fiance is trying to be there, but atm he can only be there emotionally. He is 21, was going to College and will now need to drop out to earn some money. Not so easy when all you have is Highschool and a few college credits. He also only ever worked one job before starting college, he is lacking experience.
I know this is probably the longest introduction post ever, but I just hope that someone can offer advice in the future due to knowing my story.

I hope to find lots of helpful advice on the forums!

~CooKie Tea

*My Hashi is not under control yet. I take 50mcg of Synthroid daily and it got my TSH down but my antibodies are still high (600).
For my pituitary tumor I take cabergoline, very low dose since it seems to have been improving.

Info: with the LEEP that are 3 high risk conditions at once.


----------



## hopedance

welcome to the boards hun. i'm so sorry you are going through this, you must be worried out your mind. there is a section here for gestational complications, you might want to post there any see if anyone else has anything similar happening physically.


----------



## CooKie Tea

Thank you hopedance, I will definetly post in that section!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome to BnB


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

welcome hun, im sure you will find some great support here to help you with what you are going through :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## v2007

Welcome to BnB.

Happy Posting.

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: hello and welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## CooKie Tea

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------

